# Hoyo / agujero



## clares3

Hola a todos pero fundamentalmente a Toño Torreón
Estimado Toño, en tu comentario
"El arca de Noé, con todos los animales en cubierta, viendo cómo Noe trata de atrapar al Pájaro Loco (Woody Woodpecker), que continúa haciendo hoyos en la embarcación" 
Te aclaro que en España nunca diríamos "hacer hoyos" si uno se refiere a hacer agujeros en la madera; hoyo lo reservamos para cuando el agujero se hace en tierra. 
Disculpa pero es que te veo muy interesado en los matices del español y ese no se te debe escapar.
Un abrazo
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, eso no lo sabía.

Acá hacemos hoyos o agujeros en las paredes, en los pisos, en los techos. También les decimos agujeros y boquetes. Hay agujeros, hoyos, boquetes y baches en el pavimento de las calles.

Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## clares3

Aparte de felicitarte, Toño Torreón, pues dice la página que hoy es tu cumpleaños, te aclaro que hay un montón de palabras, algunas muy curiosas, para describir los distintos agujeros que se pueden hacer:

"Hoyo" es siempre en la tierra o en cualquier material que se le parezca y esté en el suelo, pero si es el hoyo en que se meten las bolas que vosotros llamáis canicas entonces se llama "guá"; si la pelota es de golf entonces se dice simplemente "hoyo". También es muy frecuente el término "hoya" para referirse a lugares deprimidos físicamente respecto del entorno (La Hoya de Lorca). 

"Agujero" es lo que se practica sobre cualquier material (pared, madera, hierro...) y también se le conoce como perforación; si se hace en una pared para entrar a robar se conoce como "butrón", término original francés; si se practica en un tablón para ensamblar otro tablón o listón entonces se llama "mortaja"; si es en tela puede llamarse "ojal" (camisas), "ojete" (agujeros reforzados en la lona y nombre vulgar del esfínter anal). Por otra parte, la falta sospechosa de dinero en una empresa se llama "agujero patrimonial". Están también los "agujeros negros", usuales en astrofísica. Creo que el único agujero que no tiene nombre propio es el que tienen las macetas por debajo para evacuar el agua.
En fin, repito: felicidades y hasta nuevos "agujeros" lingüísticos"

 Clares3


----------



## lamartus

¡Qué disertación, Clares! Estoy por emular al avestruz y meter la cabeza dentro de un agujero en el suelo ¿o era un hoyo? 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Muchas gracias de nuevo, Clares! 

Acá les decimos hoyos/agujeros negros. El hoyo de las canicas es el "pozo", igual que el pozo de agua. 

En México (que me corrijan los paisanos) cavamos pozos, hoyos, zanjas y agujeros en la tierra. El queso suizo tiene hoyos/agujeros. 

Lo del butrón nunca lo había oído; acá los ladrones hacen un boquete o, nuevamente agujeran (no decimos agujerean) la pared o le hacen un hoyo.

Siempre es interesante ver los diferentes usos que a las mismas palabras se les dan en diferentes lugares.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá les decimos hoyos/agujeros negros. El hoyo de las canicas es el "pozo", igual que el pozo de agua.



El hoys de las canicas es el

*gua.*
1. m. Hoyo que hacen los muchachos en el suelo para jugar tirando en él bolas pequeñas o canicas.


----------



## mirx

Igual que Toño.

Sólo que al hoyo de las canicas yo le llamaba "el hoyo". Creo que llamabamos "pozo" solamente a un tipo especial de hoyo para un juego de canicas específico, este hoyo especial era lo suficientemente grande para tres pelotas de tennis.


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
La distinción de _hoyo_ y _agujero_, que son los dos términos principales no específicos, desde un principio me llamó la atención porque en alemán para los dos nada más tenemos una sola palabra (_Loch_). Para aplicar bien las dos palabras me ayudaba con: Un hoyo siempre tiene fondo, un agujero no lo tiene, más bien tiene entrada y salida. ¿Es cierto eso?

Yo hubiera pensado que ustedes estuvieran bien familiarisados con el asunto que ya no les llamara la atención. Pero son los conceptos que existen independientemente del fondo linguístico lo que tiene uno. Así se puede ver que _hoyo_ y _agujero_ sí están relacionadas como comparten ciertas propiedades.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Udo said:


> La distinción de _hoyo_ y _agujero_, que son los dos términos principales no específicos, desde un principio me llamó la atención porque en alemán para los dos nada más tenemos una sola palabra (_Loch_). Para aplicar bien las dos palabras me ayudaba con: Un hoyo siempre tiene fondo, un agujero no lo tiene, más bien tiene entrada y salida. ¿Es cierto eso?



Yo diría que un hoyo siempre tiene fondo, un agujero _puede_ no tenerlo.


----------



## Jhoanus

Nosotros aqui lo que hacemos es "huecos" (aunque al pronunciarlos mucha gente dice "gueco") en todas partes, bien sea pared, suelo, techo, prenda de vestir, asfalto, piedra e inclusive hasta en la mismisima arca de Noe, Si esa arca hubiera partido desde la península de Paraguaná, ese pajaro carpintero hubiera "llenado de huecos" el barco ... 
Y cuando jugamos metras o pijas (canicas), lo que hacemos es "la hueca"


----------



## Argónida

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¡Muchas gracias de nuevo, Clares!
> 
> Acá les decimos hoyos/agujeros negros. El hoyo de las canicas es el "pozo", igual que el pozo de agua.
> 
> En México (que me corrijan los paisanos) cavamos pozos, hoyos, zanjas y agujeros en la tierra. El queso suizo tiene hoyos/agujeros.
> 
> Lo del butrón nunca lo había oído; acá los ladrones hacen un boquete o, nuevamente agujeran (no decimos agujerean) la pared o le hacen un hoyo.
> 
> Siempre es interesante ver los diferentes usos que a las mismas palabras se les dan en diferentes lugares.


 
¡¡Agujeros negros!! Para mí esos son los que están en el espacio y se chupan toda la materia que se les acerca (o eso dicen, yo no he visto ninguno, vamos).


----------



## arleen3

Según el diccionario  del Español moderno Larousse :


Hoyo: Agujero en la tierra o en cualquier superficie. 
Sepultura.


Hoya: Hoyo grande. 
Sepultura.


Agujero: Abertura.


Hueco: Vacío, que tiene una cavidad interior. _En la oficina hay varios huecos._|| _Arq._ Abertura en una pared.


Las palabras utilizadas para describir una abertura ya sea en el pavimento, en la tierra, en la pared o en la madera, varían de un país a otro.


Si tienen algo que añadir con respecto a esto, con todo gusto les pido que lo hagan.

¡Que pasen un buen día!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola:

En *El Salvador* utilizamos también los términos "*hoyo*" y "*agujero*" exactamente de la misma manera en que Toño ya lo ha explicado con todo detalle en su primer mensaje. La única diferencia es que nosotros no decimos "jugar a las canicas", sino simplemente "jugar chibola", por cuanto una canica es una chibola en el español salvadoreño.

Saludos,


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
UDO plantea unas preguntas que me interesan como nuevo hilo. Se trata de la diferencia de significado y uso entre agujero/orificio.
Adelanto la definición 
*orificio**. *(Del lat. _orificĭum_).

*1. *m. *boca* (‖ abertura, agujero).
*2. *m._ Anat._ Abertura de ciertos conductos anatómicos.

__ 
Preguntas:

1.- Donde se dice hueco por agujero también utilizan hueco para los orificios?
 
2.- ¿Cómo lo resuelven en alemán, donde según UDO sólo tienen una palabra para agujero y hoyo?
 
3.- Cómo se alude a orificio (orificio nasal, anal, etc) en el resto del mundo hispanohablante?
 
Clares3


----------



## Udo

clares3 said:


> 2.- ¿Cómo lo resuelven en alemán, donde según UDO sólo tienen una palabra para agujero y hoyo?


¡Hola!
Si se compara dos idiomas siempre se va a encontrar casos que para dos conceptos diferentes en el uno se usa, como está por esperar, dos palabras, y en el otro nada más una sola. Conozco varios ejemplos tanto del español como del alemán.

Y siempre a los hablantes de las dos palabras le surge la pregunta: ¿Cómo es posible que no se confunden? ¿Como lo manejan entonces?

En la mayoría de los casos no causa ningún problema. Simplemente usamos esa palabra única, y por el contexto no queda ninguna duda. Si alguien dijera "Con esta aguja (!) voy a hacer un hoyo en el papel", se entendería perfectamente.
No distinguimos _leña_ y _madera_, pero no corre peligro que algún día quememos los muebles. Por otro lado tenemos dos palabras para escalera, una es parte de la construcción de la casa (de ladrillos) y la otra es móvil, que se puede llevar en los hombros. Y ustedes, ¿tienen problema con esto?

Pero también hay casos cuando se puede decir que sí falta una palabra. Por ejemplo nosotros no distinguimos _amigo_ y _novio_ (amiga, novia), esto sí muchas veces se entiende mal o tenemos que recurrir a frases complejas para aclarar.
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Estimado UDO y todos
Respecto de la no diferencia entre agujero y hoyo en tu idioma lo has explicado perfectamente: el contexto lleva a entender una cosa u otra.

En cuanto a lo que planteas de la escalera, supongo que alguien nos va a decir que ese es otro hillo pero te contesto.
Aquí en Eespaña, si dices subí por la escalera todos entienden que es la escalera de obra (la que tú llamas de ladrillo), y si dices "¿donde está la escalera plegable? todo el mundo entiende que se trata dde una escalera ligera y transportable, de madera o de metal.
Por el sur de España se utilizó mucho (ahora está en desuso, creo) el término "perigallo" para referirse a una escalera transportable de madera.
Clares3


----------



## Cristina.

Jellby said:


> Yo diría que un hoyo siempre tiene fondo, un agujero _puede_ no tenerlo.


Coincido. 
Se dice "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo" , de donde se infiere que hoyo es sepultura, que tiene fondo.
Coincido completamete con .Udo, es más, también decimos 'amigo' para referirnos a 'noviete'. 
Nos estamos yendo del tema.
En cuanto a los agujeros anatómicos no voy a entrar , que yo sepa no tienen salida, excepto los producidos por un 'piercing', pero ya no son anatómicos.


----------



## Jhoanus

clares3 said:


> 1.- Donde se dice hueco por agujero también utilizan hueco para los orificios?
> 
> 2.- ¿Cómo lo resuelven en alemán, donde según UDO sólo tienen una palabra para agujero y hoyo?
> 
> 3.- Cómo se alude a orificio (orificio nasal, anal, etc) en el resto del mundo hispanohablante?
> 
> Clares3


 
Sinceramente en mi país al mantener una conversación con una persona de nivel académico superior al universitario, podrás escuchar que usa palabras como hoyo, agujero, orificio etc. Sin embargo; al escuchar hablar a las personas en su lenguaje cotidiano verás que hasta a los orificios se les llama HUECO... solo que se expresa cual hueco es el referido Ej "el hueco de la nariz" (por muy grotesco que aparente ser)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, a la escalera "de obra", también son "las escaleras". Si alguien te preunta dónde están las escalras, no le vas a señalar la escalera plegable, creo yo.


----------



## clares3

Bienhallados todos
A  Jhoanus: no hay lenguaje estúpido, querido Jhoanus, sino distintos lenguajes. Que a nosotros nos sorprenda vuestra sencillez (todo es un hueco) no quiere decir, en ningún caso, que lo nuestro sea mejor que lo vuestro de ninguna de las maneras.
En cuanto a Toño, siempre tan quisquilloso (sabes que te aprecio ¿no?) acá nunca decimos "escalera de obra" para distinguirla de la otra; al contrario, decimos escalera sin más y sólo aclaramos si se trata de una escalera especial, como la plegable, la de incendios, etc.
Clares3


----------



## Jhoanus

clares3 said:


> Bienhallados todos
> A Jhoanus: no hay lenguaje estúpido, querido Jhoanus, sino distintos lenguajes. Que a nosotros nos sorprenda vuestra sencillez (todo es un hueco) no quiere decir, en ningún caso, que lo nuestro sea mejor que lo vuestro de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> Clares3


 
Ofreciendo mis disculpas... En mi país decimos que no hay cosas mal dichas.. sino mal interpretadas...

En ningún momento y bajo ningún concepto he querido despotricar del lenguaje.... No creo haber establecido comparaciones basados en standares de calidad que determinen lenguaje mejores que otros... 

Explico:
Al referir a las personas de mayor nivel académico, lo hacia a una realidad social de mi país, Los doctores hablan de "orificios nasales", pero en la calle la gente dice "el hueco de la nariz"... simplemente queria reseñar la realidad de nuestro uso de la lengua para que la misma fuera del conocimiento de los que visitan este foro....

Entendiendo que los aqui presentes somos amantes de esta lengua y que ese sentimiento nos inspira un profundo respeto por la misma... Ofrezco de nuevo mis excusas esperando haber aclarado un poco...


----------



## clares3

pues ahora me excuso yo, queriro Jhoanus, porque yo sí que me equivoqué al decirte las cosas de forma que hayas podido pensar que nos molestaste. Se trataba de incidir en el hecho de que es la gente la que hace el lenguaje y no los acadámicos; te puedo asegurar que los conozco bien.
Todo en paz, por tanto: tú no tenías que disculparte, era yo y así lo he hecho. Hilo personal terminado, sigamos con el lenguaje.
Clares3


----------



## Jhoanus




----------



## mirx

clares3 said:


> Bienhallados todos
> A Jhoanus: no hay lenguaje estúpido, querido Jhoanus, sino distintos lenguajes. Que a nosotros nos sorprenda vuestra sencillez (todo es un hueco) no quiere decir, en ningún caso, que lo nuestro sea mejor que lo vuestro de ninguna de las maneras.
> En cuanto a Toño, siempre tan quisquilloso (sabes que te aprecio ¿no?) acá nunca decimos "escalera de obra" para distinguirla de la otra; al contrario, decimos escalera sin más y sólo aclaramos si se trata de una escalera especial, como la plegable, la de incendios, etc.
> Clares3


 
Tampoco nosotros decimos escalera de obra, precisamente por eso estaba entre comillada.


----------



## Betildus

Udo said:


> ¡Hola!
> La distinción de _hoyo_ y _agujero_, que son los dos términos principales no específicos, desde un principio me llamó la atención porque en alemán para los dos nada más tenemos una sola palabra (_Loch_). Para aplicar bien las dos palabras me ayudaba con: Un hoyo siempre tiene fondo, un agujero no lo tiene, más bien tiene entrada y salida. ¿Es cierto eso?


No es tan cierto, más adelante lo explicaré por qué.
Y respecto a lo que dices del alemán, en ese caso es como el "blue" del inglés pero en cuanto a la palabra "abrir" o "guardar" me volví loca con la cantidad de palabras que usan en vuestro idioma. 


> Yo hubiera pensado que ustedes estuvieran bien familiarizados con el asunto que ya no les llamara la atención. Pero son los conceptos que existen independientemente del fondo linguístico lo que tiene uno. Así se puede ver que _hoyo_ y _agujero_ sí están relacionadas como comparten ciertas propiedades.
> Saludos


No entendí mucho lo que quieres decir 



arleen3 said:


> Según el diccionario del Español moderno Larousse :
> Hoyo: Agujero en la tierra o en cualquier superficie.
> Sepultura.
> Hoya: Hoyo grande.
> Sepultura.
> Agujero: Abertura.
> Hueco: Vacío, que tiene una cavidad interior. _En la oficina hay varios huecos._|| _Arq._ Abertura en una pared.


¡Oh! por fin alguien más que usa el Larousse como referencia, pero yo encontré otras definiciones de mi Laroussito:
*HOYO* n. m. Concavidad natural o artificial de la tierra o de cualquier superficie: un suelo lleno de hoyos.
 2. Hoya, sepultura.
 3. En el golf, agujero.

*AGUJERO *n. m. Abertura más o menos redonda en una cosa.
 2. En el golf, pequeña cavidad hacia la que debe enviar la pelota el jugador.
 3. Recorrido entre dos agujeros.
 4. ....
  Agujero negro (ASTRON.), astro cuyo campo de gravitación es tal que ninguna radiación puede salir de él y que se manifiesta a la observación gracias a su campo gravitacional y a las radiaciones de materia que captura.



clares3 said:


> Hola a todos
> UDO plantea unas preguntas que me interesan como nuevo hilo. Se trata de la diferencia de significado y uso entre agujero/orificio.
> Adelanto la definición
> *orificio**. *(Del lat. _orificĭum_).
> 
> *1. *m. *boca* (‖ abertura, agujero).
> *2. *m._ Anat._ Abertura de ciertos conductos anatómicos.
> 
> 
> Preguntas:
> 
> 1.- Donde se dice hueco por agujero también utilizan hueco para los orificios?
> 
> 2.- ¿Cómo lo resuelven en alemán, donde según UDO sólo tienen una palabra para agujero y hoyo?
> 
> 3.- Cómo se alude a orificio (orificio nasal, anal, etc) en el resto del mundo hispanohablante?
> 
> Clares3


Pregunta 2: al igual que en inglés resuelven lo del "blue"
Pregunta 3: aquí decimos orificio nasal por ejemplo.

Bueno, en mi caso hago un *agujero en la pared* y *cavo un hoyo* en la tierra.

Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

clares3 said:


> "Agujero" es lo que se practica sobre cualquier material (pared, madera, hierro...) y también se le conoce como perforación; si se hace en una pared para entrar a robar se conoce como "butrón", término original francés; si se practica en un tablón para ensamblar otro tablón o listón entonces se llama "mortaja"; si es en tela puede llamarse "ojal" (camisas), "ojete" (agujeros reforzados en la lona y nombre vulgar del esfínter anal).
> 
> Clares3


Ojete .
¿Eso quiere decir? Hasta ahora vengo a saberlo.
No seas ojete.
¡Que ojete! encima que le ayudo y se porta así.


----------



## Betildus

HUMBERT0 said:


> Ojete .
> ¿Eso quiere decir? Hasta ahora vengo a saberlo.
> No seas ojete.
> ¡Que ojete! encima que le ayudo y se porta así.


¿Significa que en México lo usan en un sentido súper súper súper coloquial, por decirlo suave, o con la acepción 5 del Larousse?.
Como no correspondía al hilo pero va de la mano con *hoyo* y/o *agujero*, lpo busqué en el Larousse:
*OJETE *n. m. *Agujero* redondo hecho en una tela, cuero, etc.
 2. Especie de ojal redondo y reforzado con un anillito o aro metálico, cuyos labios van engastados en los bordes de dicho orificio.
 3. *Agujero* redondo u oval con que se adornan algunos bordados.
 4. Vulg. Ano.
 5. Méx. Vulg. Persona muy mala, perversa o que se aprovecha de los demás.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Betildus said:


> ¿Significa que en México lo usan en un sentido súper súper súper coloquial, por decirlo suave, o con la acepción 5 del Larousse?
> *OJETE *n. m. *Agujero* redondo hecho en una tela, cuero, etc.
> 5. Méx. Vulg. Persona muy mala, perversa o que se aprovecha de los demás.
> 
> Saludos


 
Asemesmo.

A alguien que es extremadamente feo, también se le llama ojete.


----------



## Udo

Betildus said:


> Udo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo hubiera pensado que ustedes estuvieran bien familiarizados con el asunto  que ya no les llamara la atención. Pero son los conceptos que existen  independientemente del fondo linguístico lo que tiene uno. Así se puede ver que  _hoyo_ y _agujero_ sí están relacionadas como comparten ciertas  propiedades.
> 
> 
> 
> No entendí mucho lo que quieres decir
Click to expand...

Tienes razón, que me hice bolas al expresar con pocas palabras algunas ideas vagas que me andaban por la cabeza. No vale la pena contartelas todas, no tiene tanta importancia. Entre tanto en este hilo hemos aclarado mucho. Futuro me voy a fijar más en lo que digo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Clares:

Ya me confundiste: tu fuiste quien la llamó escalera de obra eres tú:



			
				clares3;3321585Aquí en Eespaña said:
			
		

> Acá en México que yo sepa no se dice "escalera de obra" a la que está hecha de ladrillo u otro material, y que es parte de la construcción.


----------



## clares3

algo avergonzado entiendo, repasando lo que dije, que debí poner entre paréntesis el término "de obra" pues lo introduje sólo para hacer saber a UDO que aquí decimos "escalera de obra" y no "de ladrillo" cuando queremos distinguirla de cualquier otro tipo de escalera, pero que en el habla de cada día no lo especificamos porque el contexto lo da.
¿y cuáa es la peenitencia, padre, por el mal que confieso haber hecho albergando al respecto el máas firme propósito de enmienda?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La única penitencia, hijo mío, es mandarme una caja de un buen tinto (o dos, según lo consideres). Si quieres cumplir la penitencia, mándame un privado para darte mi dirección (espero que quieras cumplirla).


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> Asemesmo.
> *OJETE *n. m. *Agujero* redondo hecho en una tela, cuero, etc.
> 5. Méx. Vulg. Persona muy mala, perversa o que se aprovecha de los demás.
> 
> A alguien que es extremadamente feo, también se le llama ojete.


Ya me había asustado, menos mal que es una persona muy mala


----------



## Maximus07

Después de haber leído todo los posts a mi me parece que no se usa mucho la palabra boquete en los países de Uds.  Tengo razón?
 
Max


----------



## mirx

Maximus07 said:


> Después de haber leído todo los posts a mi me parece que no se usa mucho la palabra boquete en los países de Uds. Tengo razón?
> 
> Max


 
No, en México solo he oído a mi papá usarla. Y siempre es un hoyo como hecho por descuido o muy toscamente.


----------



## Pinairun

_Le dio un golpe tan fuerte a la pared que le hizo un boquete._
_Estaba intentando poner un interruptor doble, pero como tenía que cambiar la caja terminó haciendo un boquete grandísimo, el muy torpe._

Bueno, no es muy habitual (tampoco es habitual ir haciendo boquetes en las paredes), pero sí que se usa.

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

En Andalucía *boquete* es bastante habitual para según qué agujeros.

Un saludo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también se usa.


----------



## clares3

En España se usa mucho el término boquete siempre referido a algo no muy grande y se suele asociar a hueco practicado en la pared (creo que se usa tanto si el hueco traspasa la pared como si no).


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mi, también, un _*boquete*_ es una rotura en la pared que resulta de alguna acción torpe.


----------

